# What do you eat for breakfast?



## tag

I’m a bacon, eggs and hash browns type of guy. Well, that needs to change and I need to eat a healthier breakfast. Plain oatmeal is boring. This morning I had grits, smoked salmon and a sliced tomato. Yum that hit the spot.

What is your favorite breakfast?


----------



## 911

I don’t eat the same things everyday. I like egg whites, a slice of Canadian bacon on a Thomas’s English muffin. I also will eat oatmeal with fruit in it. A bowl of mixed fruit with an English muffin. I keep it simple. I seldom eat lunch.


----------



## Aunt Bea

My favorite would be a toss-up between pancakes with real maple syrup and a side of HOT breakfast sausage or a slice of leftover pizza.

Breakfast can be almost anything for me.  

Some days it is leftovers other times it's a toasted English muffin with a microwaved egg, a bowl of cereal with almond milk, etc...

I do try to work in at least one vegetable with my breakfast today it was a couple of small chunks of sweet potato other times it could be broccoli or mushrooms scrambled with an egg, a glass of tomato juice, etc...


----------



## Robert59

I love bacon, eggs , _sausage_ and coffee. 
Here's my favorite place to eat, 
https://bravocafeandgrill.com/


----------



## RadishRose

Anything I have. I no more want to eat the same things for breakfast every day as I would for supper.

It's usually leftovers or maybe a sandwich.


----------



## hollydolly

I don't eat breakfast,  but I'll eat breakfast food for Mid morning brunch..and like others I don't have the same thing everyday..
 What I eat ranges from just plain toast and marmalade, or  Egg on toast... to porridge and dried fruit... or French toast and bacon... or smoked trout or salmon and blini's..or Mini chocolate weetabix and fruit..with skimmed milk..just depends how I feel on the day

My favourite is a fry up.. Bacon, sausage, Eggs, Black pudding, Haggis..  or any variation of the fry up...


----------



## ClassicRockr

At home: generally, two fried eggs, 2 sausage patties or links, a diced/fried potato, two toast and cup of coffee w/packet of Splenda and some Sugar-Free flavored cream. If not that, a bowl of Frosted Flakes or Lucky Charms. 

Looking forward to going back to a nice Breakfast Buffet, iHop, Breakfast Club or Mimi's. 

Absolutely love breakfast!


----------



## AnnieA

Varies.  This morning I had homemade pumpkin oatmeal muffins that I keep in the freezer.  Some mornings I have a smoothie or yogurt with fruit.  Hot breakfast favorites are oatmeal with walnuts, cheese toast or gluten free biscuits with cheese and bacon.


----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


> I don't eat breakfast,  but I'll eat breakfast food for Mid morning brunch..and like others I don't have the same thing everyday..
> What I eat ranges from just plain toast and marmalade, or  Egg on toast... to porridge and dried fruit... or French toast and bacon... or smoked trout or salmon and blini's..or Mini chocolate weetabix and fruit..with skimmed milk..just depends how I feel on the day
> 
> My favourite is a fry up.. Bacon, sausage, Eggs, Black pudding, Haggis..  or any variation of the fry up...


Don’t forget the baked beans. (lol)


----------



## twinkles

frosted mini wheats and lactaid


----------



## hollydolly

oldman said:


> Don’t forget the baked beans. (lol)


No chance, I don't like baked beans very much and especially not for breakfast


----------



## Treacle

Fry up or rather grill up on a Sunday  - Bacon , sausages, tomatoes, mushrooms and fried egg in olive oil. Fried bread in the olive oil for other half. I'm sure I've asked what grits are before but in the UK grit is a word that is used for minute rough granules, as of sand or stone. Always makes me   .

Other days choices of eggs, avocado, peanut butter, omelette
I'm just juicing for a few days -Spinach, pineapple ,soda water, clementine, flax seeds - o/h not interested


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

My favorite meal to eat out is breakfast, and my favorite place to eat breakfast used to be Cracker Barrel restaurants. For those of you not in the US, Cracker Barrel is a kind of down home, old-timey sort of place that serves mostly good old fashioned farm food and plenty of it. Or at least they did before the lockdown. I haven't been there in months and months.

The only thing that distressed me about their breakfast, and I guess it'll never change, is that my all-time favorite breakfast food is fried mush, and Cracker Barrel doesn't serve it. Yup. With syrup. And I'll take some link sausages and orange juice, too.

AFAIK, no restaurant anywhere serves fried mush, not even in the South. They're missing a bet!

If I can't have fried mush, I'll take huevos rancheros, link sausages, biscuits and gravy, hashbrowns and don't forget the orange juice.


----------



## Treacle

GeorgiaXplant said:


> My favorite meal to eat out is breakfast, and my favorite place to eat breakfast used to be Cracker Barrel restaurants. For those of you not in the US, Cracker Barrel is a kind of down home, old-timey sort of place that serves mostly good old fashioned farm food and plenty of it. Or at least they did before the lockdown. I haven't been there in months and months.
> 
> The only thing that distressed me about their breakfast, and I guess it'll never change, is that my all-time favorite breakfast food is fried mush, and Cracker Barrel doesn't serve it. Yup. With syrup. And I'll take some link sausages and orange juice, too.
> 
> AFAIK, no restaurant anywhere serves fried mush, not even in the South. They're missing a bet!
> 
> If I can't have fried mush, I'll take huevos rancheros, link sausages, biscuits and gravy, hashbrowns and don't forget the orange juice.


I only remember  Cracker Barrel as a cheese in the UK. Is there a connection|???


----------



## Don M.

I've kind of developed a "3-some" with regard to breakfast.  One morning its a big bowl of raisin bran/with a strip of bacon, then the next day 2 eggs/with bacon, then the 3rd day a waffle with a strip of bacon....I do like bacon.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Treacle said:


> I only remember  Cracker Barrel as a cheese in the UK. Is there a connection|???


Nope. No connection. Cracker Barrel cheese is made by Kraft. Cracker Barrel restaurants are a whole different brand. Google the restaurants, and you'll see what I mean about down home, old timey places.


----------



## RadishRose

My brunch today was left over mashed potatoes and broccoli from last night.


----------



## Ruthanne

I had a slice of toast with cream cheese on it and coffee (hazelnut).


----------



## fmdog44

Breakfast tacos=eggs & whatever you want to add to them.


----------



## win231

This morning, I decided to really be a chef & use my advanced culinary talents to make a breakfast that would have impressed Julia Child.

I had 2 peaches.


----------



## bowmore

It is Sunday, our special day. Bagels and Lox, with cream cheese, purple onion, home grown tomatoes, seasoned salt YUM


----------



## tag

I’ve tried oatmeal many different ways. It‘s okay but not something I look forward to. I’ve tried:
honey and pumpkin pie spice
honey and cinnamon
chopped nuts
fruit like blueberries, peaches or my favorite baked apples
a drizzle of olive oil and chopped sausage

what have you tried?


----------



## Ruthanne

I used to get the very sweet packets of oatmeal with brown sugar, peaches and cream and an assortment of other things.  I don't eat oatmeal much because it's so bland but I have a huge container of it and should really use it up.  I might put some strawberries and nuts in it or sprinkle it with a little cinnamon/sugar spice.  I also like to but a pat of butter or two on it.


----------



## Aunt Marg

tag said:


> I’m a bacon, eggs and hash browns type of guy. Well, that needs to change and I need to eat a healthier breakfast. Plain oatmeal is boring. This morning I had grits, smoked salmon and a sliced tomato. Yum that hit the spot.
> 
> What is your favorite breakfast?


We don't have a particular breakfast that can be classified as our favourite, but the breakfast menu in our house is extensive.

- Toasted bacon, tomato, and aged cheddar cheese sandwiches
- Bacon & eggs
- Hashbrowns & sausages
- Denny's Restaurant style Moons-over-my-hamy
- French Toast
- Pancakes
- Waffles
- Egg Omelettes
- Tasted Denver sandwiches
- Toasted egg sandwiches with jalapeno and cheddar
- Yogurt and fruit
- Hot cereals (oatmeal, Cream of Wheat, Sunny Boy, Red River)

Problem is our appetites aren't what they used to be, and a good number of days we just enjoy a few cups of coffee with a couple slices of toast.


----------



## Keesha

Fluffy pancakes  ( minus the syrup .... frozen berries instead ) 
Loves ‘em. ❤✌


----------



## Aunt Marg

Keesha said:


> Fluffy pancakes  ( minus the syrup .... frozen berries instead )
> Loves ‘em. ❤✌


My favourite is strawberries and whipped cream!

Can you tell I still have a lot of kid in me! LOL!


----------



## jimbowho

Ruthanne said:


> I used to get the very sweet packets of oatmeal with brown sugar, peaches and cream and an assortment of other things. I don't eat oatmeal much because it's so bland but I have a huge container of it and should really use it up. I might put some strawberries and nuts in it or sprinkle it with a little cinnamon/sugar spice. I also like to but a pat of butter or two on it


You are a perfect candidate for overnight-oats. Look it up, lots of variations. And since you like sweet, this will be like dessert in a storage container.
(Me) sunflower seeds or walnuts, raisins, banana, yogurt. Cover with dry oats, pour water just until you see water above the oats. Don't stir. Put in fridge, keeps for days. Eat cold, Healthy Healthy.


----------



## Keesha

Aunt Marg said:


> My favourite is strawberries and whipped cream!
> 
> Can you tell I still have a lot of kid in me! LOL!


I have a mixture of berries including big huge cherries. There are blueberries, black berries, raspberries, and a couple of others. The president choice brand. There’s no sugar added. I like a touch of pure  butter and that’s it. The berries become heated and almost explode with yummy goodness.  Oh yeah.


----------



## Keesha

jimbowho said:


> You are a perfect candidate for overnight-oats. Look it up, lots of variations. And since you like sweet, this will be like dessert in a storage container.
> (Me) sunflower seeds or walnuts, raisins, banana, yogurt. Cover with dry oats, pour water just until you see water above the oats. Don't stir. Put in fridge, keeps for days. Eat cold, Healthy Healthy.


Crock pot - large flake slow cooking steel cut oats cooked in apple juice with chunks of apple, raisins and a touch of cinnamon. Oats are a strange of for celiacs. Some can eat them, some can’t. I can eat them occasionally. I also cook quinoa and or millet. With buckwheat added I can make my own gluten free red river type cereal. That’s also nice with apples, raisins or cranberries added and great with coconut milk.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Keesha said:


> I have a mixture of berries including big huge cherries. There are blueberries, black berries, raspberries, and a couple of others. The president choice brand. There’s no sugar added. I like a touch of pure  butter and that’s it. The berries become heated and almost explode with yummy goodness.  Oh yeah.


I love the sounds of that!

Going to try it!

Thanks, Keesha!


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Marg said:


> We don't have a particular breakfast that can be classified as our favourite, but the breakfast menu in our house is extensive.
> 
> - Toasted bacon, tomato, and aged cheddar cheese sandwiches
> - Bacon & eggs
> - Hashbrowns & sausages
> - Denny's Restaurant style Moons-over-my-hamy
> - French Toast
> - Pancakes
> - Waffles
> - Egg Omelettes
> - Tasted Denver sandwiches
> - Toasted egg sandwiches with jalapeno and cheddar
> - Yogurt and fruit
> - Hot cereals (oatmeal, Cream of Wheat, Sunny Boy, Red River)
> 
> Problem is our appetites aren't what they used to be, and a good number of days we just enjoy a few cups of coffee with a couple slices of toast.


@Aunt Marg My mouth is watering after reading your list!  Especially that toasted bacon, tomato, and cheddar sandwich!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> @Aunt Marg My mouth is watering after reading your list!  Especially that toasted bacon, tomato, and cheddar sandwich!


Oh yes, toasted tomato, bacon, and aged cheddar sandwiches are definitely one of my all-time faves!


----------



## dobielvr

Keesha said:


> I have a mixture of berries including big huge cherries. There are blueberries, black berries, raspberries, and a couple of others. The president choice brand. There’s no sugar added. I like a touch of pure  butter and that’s it. The berries become heated and almost explode with yummy goodness.  Oh yeah.


Gawd, that sounds good...mouth watering lol.

I never think to make that for myself.  When I think of pancakes, I just normally think of syrup...and I always back off because diabetes runs in my fam and that's all I can think about!  Silly.

So for breakfast I eat whatever sounds good.  This week I've been in to these little naan rounds,,,they're abt 3-4 inches round.  I put a little swipe of mayo and a slice of turkey breast.  And I had 3 strawberries .


----------



## Keesha

dobielvr said:


> Gawd, that sounds good...mouth watering lol.
> 
> I never think to make that for myself.  When I think of pancakes, I just normally think of syrup...and I always back off because diabetes runs in my fam and that's all I can think about!  Silly.
> 
> So for breakfast I eat whatever sounds good.  This week I've been in to these little naan rounds,,,they're abt 3-4 inches round.  I put a little swipe of mayo and a slice of turkey breast.  And I had 3 strawberries .


My husband has regular pancakes with that fake maple syrup and loves it. I personally can’t stand my fluffy pancakes drowning in that sugary stuff. Plus I make gluten free pancakes which are super fluffy. Once I pour the batter , I plop those berries onto the batter until , bubbles start to show. Flip and cook until done. With a tad of butter the favour of those hot berries explodes. It’s so tasty. Next time I make these I’ll take a picture so you can so the size of these berries. Yummm. I love pancakes.

Your suggestion is something I’d probably do too.


----------



## Damaged Goods

tag said:


> Plain oatmeal is boring



Oatmeal with a generous squeeze of sugar-free, maple-flavored syrup is less boring.


----------



## dobielvr

Fake maple syrup...hmmm.


----------



## Aunt Bea

dobielvr said:


> Fake maple syrup...hmmm.


Ya, do what ya gotta do!


----------



## Ruthanne

jimbowho said:


> You are a perfect candidate for overnight-oats. Look it up, lots of variations. And since you like sweet, this will be like dessert in a storage container.
> (Me) sunflower seeds or walnuts, raisins, banana, yogurt. Cover with dry oats, pour water just until you see water above the oats. Don't stir. Put in fridge, keeps for days. Eat cold, Healthy Healthy.


Sounds very interesting!  I do eat yogurt and walnuts regularly so I always or mostly always have them on hand and of course there is always water....so far at least  but then this is 2020 and who knows what is next...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

tag said:


> I’ve tried oatmeal many different ways. It‘s okay but not something I look forward to. I’ve tried:
> honey and pumpkin pie spice
> honey and cinnamon
> chopped nuts
> fruit like blueberries, peaches or my favorite baked apples
> a drizzle of olive oil and chopped sausage
> 
> what have you tried?


Mostly what I've tried ever since I was old enough to leave home is to not eat oatmeal


----------



## Aunt Marg

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Mostly what I've tried ever since I was old enough to leave home is to not eat oatmeal


Did you live the same as me as a youngster, and ate oatmeal or Cream of Wheat 5 days a week?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Aunt Marg said:


> Did you live the same as me as a youngster, and ate oatmeal or Cream of Wheat 5 days a week?


My mother got up real early, started the fire in our wood-burning kitchen stove, made the oatmeal and set the pot at the back of the stove. By the time we were up and dressed, that cr@p had congealed. Even just thinking about it now makes me want to hurl. If it had been Cream of Wheat, there'd have been the same problem. Blech. We only had to put up with it during the school year. Summertime we were allowed to eat cold cereal. We'd get dressed and pick whatever berries were in season in the woods behind our house and have berries on our Cheerios or corn flakes...if we didn't eat them all before we got back to the kitchen.

I still prefer fried cornmeal mush. I might even make some and use up some cornmeal that I stored in the freezer. Wait. No syrup. Never mind my post today about not needing anything except milk between now and the first of the year! I'm gonna check DD's cupboard to see if she has syrup.

Apparently nobody but me on this entire board likes fried mush. Hm.


----------



## Aunt Marg

GeorgiaXplant said:


> My mother got up real early, started the fire in our wood-burning kitchen stove, made the oatmeal and set the pot at the back of the stove. By the time we were up and dressed, that cr@p had congealed. Even just thinking about it now makes me want to hurl. If it had been Cream of Wheat, there'd have been the same problem. Blech. We only had to put up with it during the school year. Summertime we were allowed to eat cold cereal. We'd get dressed and pick whatever berries were in season in the woods behind our house and have berries on our Cheerios or corn flakes...if we didn't eat them all before we got back to the kitchen.
> 
> I still prefer fried cornmeal mush. I might even make some and use up some cornmeal that I stored in the freezer. Wait. No syrup. Never mind my post today about not needing anything except milk between now and the first of the year! I'm gonna check DD's cupboard to see if she has syrup.
> 
> Apparently nobody but me on this entire board likes fried mush. Hm.


We had cold cereal in the house, too, most for my baby siblings. When baby siblings were really young... mom occasionally bought me Corn Flakes and Puffed Wheat, then Froot Loops came along for the little ones once they were older.

I remember supressing an occasional gag, I was so tired of oatmeal.

No fried mush for me.


----------



## dobielvr

GeogiaXplant

Fried mush...is that going to be like polenta?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Normally oatmeal... sometimes a small baked sweet potato with butter and cinnamon ... occasionally chopped cooked carrots and apples with cinnamon and some finely chopped honey-roasted almonds sprinkled.on it


----------



## Ellen Marie

I want breakfast at night.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had mashed banana on wholemeal toast..with orange juice, and tea...


----------



## Oris Borloff

For the past few years it's plain steel cut oats with some ground flax, an apple, and some of whatever fruit we happened to have, berries, orange,  melon, etc. Every once in a while when available it may be a mix of steel cut and whole oat groats.  By the time breakfast rolls around I've already had my limit of coffee...heavy sigh, limit on coffee...

I seem to be someone that can eat the same thing pretty much everyday and not only enjoy it, but look forward to it.  Since April lunch has begun to follow the same pattern too. We've been having the same entree pretty much every day because I came up with something that we both really like.  Does this mean I'm truly getting old and set in my ways?


----------



## Pappy

A bowl of mini shedded wheats, a mouthful of pills and a good hot cup of coffee.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Today it was a bowl of a lazy stuffed cabbage mixture that I made this morning.


----------



## fancicoffee13

I have a cup of coffee, cantelope, and later a pumpkin spice cake mini muffin.  Delish!  I am on Weight Watchers and I don't go hungry!  Sometimes I have refrigerator oatmeal.  Oh my!


----------



## moviequeen1

I don't have the same thing for breakfast every day
This morning,I had a bowl of multigrain Cheerios with 2% milk,yesterday had an English Muffin with peanut butter,small glass of OJ.A couple days ago had 3 small cinammon muffins with OJ
In the winter on a really cold day,I love to eat Cream of Wheat with a little dab of Vermont Maple Syrup yum yum!


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet

I never ate breakfast until I became diabetic, at which point my doc and dietician said I had to, but I also have to keep it to 40 carbs. I spent a lot of time researching and looking at labels in the store, and have come up with several things.

First off, eggs are free. I will eat a hard boiled egg now and again, but they're heavy.

Bagels are way out due to carbs, but bagel thins are only about 22 grams of carbs. Add some peanut butter or Neufchatel cheese and I'm well under 40 carbs. Substitute some of the English Muffin varieties, same thing.

One of my favorites is an 'everything' bagel thin, a slice of smoked provolone, a schmear of Neufchatel, and a tablespoon of my homemade tomato jam. 

One Eggo waffle, a turkey sausage patty, and a scrambled egg on a weekend, with a glass of no sugar added 5 calorie juice. Sugar free syrup, of course.

A homemade Egg McMuffin (or biscuit) with bacon or sausage.

There is a company called Aunt Millie's bakery that makes a low calorie bread, and it's good. Most stores around me sell it, not sure if they're nationwide. Instead of 17 grams a carbs per slice, it's 14 grams of net carbs for two slices. So, a bacon or sausage sandwich once in a while, or just peanut butter on toast. Or, toast and an over easy egg.

And of course, oatmeal. Plain oatmeal (as previously noted) is boring. But plain oatmeal with cinnamon and a non sugar sweetener is pretty decent. There are a couple of the flavored instants I can eat, one is apple/raisin/walnut. I always add ground flaxseed to help with cholesterol, and it adds a nutty flavor.

One of my desk drawers has been relegated to pantry. I keep a jar of peanut butter, English muffins or bagel thins, and a couple of different oatmeal types. I usually eat breakfast at work. I also have some soups and other canned goods for lunch if needed, but that's a different thread!

Note that all of these choices are well below 40 grams of carbs, most aren't over 30, and some are below 20. This morning I had a slice of toast and peanut butter for a total of 15 grams of carbs. I could've doubled that and still been at 30, but I'm watching my figure!


----------



## dobielvr

fancicoffee13 said:


> I have a cup of coffee, cantelope, and later a pumpkin spice cake mini muffin.  Delish!  I am on Weight Watchers and I don't go hungry!  Sometimes I have refrigerator oatmeal.  Oh my!



I've never bn on a diet plan, but that sounds pretty darn good!  And satisfying.


----------



## fancicoffee13

dobielvr said:


> I've never bn on a diet plan, but that sounds pretty darn good!  And satisfying.


It is!  The oatmeal is deliciously sweet, and the mini muffins with coffee are delish!


----------



## dobielvr

Those pumpkin mini muffins remind me of 2 ingredient batter mix.
It's a can of pumpkin, and a either yellow,or spice cake mix.

Mix it together, and voila...pumpkin spice cake, or muffins.

****Just found my recipe...pumpkin puree and yellow cake mix.  Bake@350...20-25 mins.  Muffins.


----------



## PamfromTx

Keesha said:


> My husband has regular pancakes with that fake maple syrup and loves it. I personally can’t stand my fluffy pancakes drowning in that sugary stuff. Plus I make gluten free pancakes which are super fluffy. Once I pour the batter , I plop those berries onto the batter until , bubbles start to show. Flip and cook until done. With a tad of butter the favour of those hot berries explodes. It’s so tasty. Next time I make these I’ll take a picture so you can so the size of these berries. Yummm. I love pancakes.
> 
> Your suggestion is something I’d probably do too.


----------



## PamfromTx

Aunt Marg said:


> We don't have a particular breakfast that can be classified as our favourite, but the breakfast menu in our house is extensive.
> 
> - Toasted bacon, tomato, and aged cheddar cheese sandwiches
> - Bacon & eggs
> - Hashbrowns & sausages
> - Denny's Restaurant style Moons-over-my-hamy
> - French Toast
> - Pancakes
> - Waffles
> - Egg Omelettes
> - Tasted Denver sandwiches
> - Toasted egg sandwiches with jalapeno and cheddar
> - Yogurt and fruit
> - Hot cereals (oatmeal, Cream of Wheat, Sunny Boy, Red River)
> 
> Problem is our appetites aren't what they used to be, and a good number of days we just enjoy a few cups of coffee with a couple slices of toast.


----------



## tag

This morning I made a breakfast burrito with sausage, scrambled eggs and cheddar cheese. Not exactly healthy but was tasty.


----------



## hollydolly

*Just had one rasher of bacon, and an egg on wholemeal toast*


----------



## drifter

This morning I had a toasted half of a cinnimon-raison bagle with a teaspoon of strawberry preserves (seedless strawberry)
wit a cup of coffee. Sometime I have two eggs, a slice of bacon cooked in the microwave and a slice of toast, always with a
cup of coffee. I use honey wheat bread for toast. It sort of looks ,like whole wheat but it's not quite white. I do manage to
keep my weight in check. I run from 171 to 174, back and forth; back and forth.


----------



## FastTrax

Unlike New York not one Dunkin Doughnuts in Florida knows what a buttered roll and a light and sweet is so I go to Cracker Barrel and order pancakes, er hotcakes and a slice ,er a slab of sweet, er honey cured ham and a bag of colored rock candy "That they get". I know: When in Rome.


----------



## Treacle

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Nope. No connection. Cracker Barrel cheese is made by Kraft. Cracker Barrel restaurants are a whole different brand. Google the restaurants, and you'll see what I mean about down home, old timey places.


Thanks @GeorgiaXplant  ☺


----------



## hollydolly

*This morning I had  a Potato waffle, one rasher of bacon , and one egg *


----------



## bingo

every morn...bacon...sausage...hash browns...biscuits..gravy...eggs


----------



## Liberty

Coffee & a bowl of fruit: blueberries, strawberries, bananas, grapes and pineapple.


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning was a leftover chicken thigh and a side of leftover spinach warmed in the microwave.


----------



## JustBonee

Aunt Bea said:


> This morning was a leftover chicken thigh and a side of leftover spinach warmed in the microwave.



Thought I was the only one who ate like that ..


----------



## Pappy

A package of strawberry pop tarts and coffee.


----------



## chic

Every morning I have organic fruit - strawberries, blueberries, sometimes figs, honeydew, cantaloupe watermelon and pineapple with a cup of herbal organic ginger tea. A super healthy way to start the day.


----------



## peppermint

I usually don't have this....But hubby asked me if I want a muffin...I hesitated, but I ate it....HaHa...

We had to go to the Chiropractor...I go 3 times a week....Hubby has been going since March...
I just started ....I should've done what my husband did to go to a chiropractor earlier....
It was from an accident....I won't go through that....


----------



## hollydolly

chic said:


> Every morning I have organic fruit - strawberries, blueberries, sometimes figs, honeydew, cantaloupe watermelon and pineapple with a cup of herbal organic ginger tea. A super healthy way to start the day.


That's why you have such a beautiful figure...


----------



## win231

hollydolly said:


> *This morning I had  a Potato waffle, one rasher of bacon , and one egg *


A "Rasher" of bacon......  I had to look that one up.


----------



## hollydolly

win231 said:


> A "Rasher" of bacon......  I had to look that one up.


 what do you call it in the US?


----------



## win231

hollydolly said:


> what do you call it in the US?


We just say "Bacon."


----------



## hollydolly

win231 said:


> We just say "Bacon."


you don't say rasher or slice?


----------



## win231

hollydolly said:


> you don't say rasher or slice?


I've never heard anyone here say "Rasher."  And no one eats one slice of bacon do they?  People who eat bacon eat several slices.


----------



## hollydolly

win231 said:


> I've never heard anyone here say "Rasher."  And no one eats one slice of bacon do they?  People who eat bacon eat several slices.


I love bacon but I have to ration myself to one rasher


----------



## Treacle

Fried egg in olive oil  on a crumpet. Do you say crumpet in other parts of the world and please not the derogative use of the word ?Oh I could put that in the post Homonyms?


----------



## FastTrax

hollydolly said:


> *Just had one rasher of bacon, and an egg on wholemeal toast*





hollydolly said:


> *This morning I had  a Potato waffle, one rasher of bacon , and one egg *





win231 said:


> A "Rasher" of bacon......  I had to look that one up.





hollydolly said:


> what do you call it in the US?





win231 said:


> We just say "Bacon."





hollydolly said:


> you don't say rasher or slice?





win231 said:


> I've never heard anyone here say "Rasher."  And no one eats one slice of bacon do they?  People who eat bacon eat several slices.





hollydolly said:


> I love bacon but I have to ration myself to one rasher



Live and learn.

www.culinarylore.com/food-history:what-is-a-rasher-of-bacon/

Repeat after me now:


----------



## Pinky

I use the word "rasher" for a strip of bacon, but usually just say "bacon".


----------



## dobielvr

Ok now that we've cleared up what a 'rasher of bacon ' is....what's a 'crumpet'?

Is that ike a biscuit?  I've always heard it as 'tea and crumpet'


----------



## dobielvr

win231 said:


> I've never heard anyone here say "Rasher."  And no one eats one slice of bacon do they?  People who eat bacon eat several slices.


We eat many slices of bacon ☺...that is correct.  Bacon bacon bacon


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Ok now that we've cleared up what a 'rasher of bacon ' is....what's a 'crumpet'?
> 
> Is that ike a biscuit?  I've always heard it as 'tea and crumpet'


no it's nothing like a biscuit neither the English nor the US version. It's kinda  more like a cross between a pancake and waffle....


----------



## Treacle

Thanks @hollydolly think you explained it. ☺ O/H calls it a muffin?????


----------



## hollydolly

Treacle said:


> Thanks @hollydolly think you explained it. ☺ O/H calls it a muffin?????


LOL...well a muffin is a completely different thing altogether


----------



## Treacle

hollydolly said:


> LOL...well a muffin is a completely different thing altogether


Thanks @hollydolly, did try to explain the difference, but he chooses to say that (he is developing alzheimers, mother had it, uncle had it )it is muffins. All ok muffins /crumpets  not worried it's food.   ☺


----------



## hollydolly

Treacle said:


> Thanks @hollydolly, did try to explain the difference, but he chooses to say that (he is developing alzheimers, mother had it, uncle had it )it is muffins. All ok muffins /crumpets  not worried it's food.   ☺


Oh I'm sorry that you're both suffering in different ways from the affects of Alzheimers, Treacle.. ☹..as you say if he wants to call it Muffins.. who are we to stop him


----------



## Treacle

hollydolly said:


> Oh I'm sorry that you're both suffering in different ways from the affects of Alzheimers, Treacle.. ☹..as you say if he wants to call it Muffins.. who are we to stop him


No probs @hollydolly I will go with my O/H what does it matter. I just want to make his life more comfortable . I am a believer that we are put in certain situations for reasons, so what we have we deal with - if that makes sense, is what we have to deal with.


----------



## Camper6

Treacle said:


> Fried egg in olive oil  on a crumpet. Do you say crumpet in other parts of the world and please not the derogative use of the word ?Oh I could put that in the post Homonyms?


I bought crumpets the other day. First time I have seen them. Usually it's English muffins. Almost the same type.


----------



## Camper6

Breakfast is bran flakes,Rice Krispies,and corn flakes together with whatever fruit happens to be on sale.

I use Silk which is a plant based substitute for milk. And of course coffee. No sugar.


----------



## StarSong

Had a Greek salad that I also adorned with fresh blueberries, strawberries and mango!  
(Time of day doesn't affect what I eat.)


----------



## Knight

Started maybe 40 years ago with same as I eat now. Make a mix of fresh fruit for a fruit salad. 1lb. grapes either red or green seedless, handful of raisins, two apples, two oranges, large can of pineapple tidbits, seedless medjool dates. No salt, no fat, good fiber. 

Close to 80 now, just saw my Doc. got an excellent overall health rating.


----------



## hollydolly

Knight said:


> Started maybe 40 years ago with same as I eat now. Make a mix of fresh fruit for a fruit salad. 1lb. grapes either red or green seedless, handful of raisins, two apples, two oranges, large can of pineapple tidbits, seedless medjool dates. No salt, no fat, good fiber.
> 
> Close to 80 now, just saw my Doc. got an excellent overall health rating.


How long does that last you ?


----------



## hollydolly

This morning I had water melon


----------



## Knight

hollydolly said:


> How long does that last you ?


Usually a week. The acid in the pineapple juice keeps the apple from turning brown. It also mixes well with the dates for a great morning wakeup.


----------



## hollydolly

*Today I had a Dutch Pancake filled with Mozzarella and cheddar cheese... and water melon ( separate)  *


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> *Today I had a Dutch Pancake filled with Mozzarella and cheddar cheese... and water melon ( separate)  *


I had to look up dutch pancakes to see what they are.  Sounds delicious!  

I'm planning to eat my Korean stir fry concoction this morning. Lots of veggies, a bit of fruit to lend sweetness, tofu and brown rice.


----------



## Tommy

Today it will be a serving of steel-cut oatmeal mixed with a tablespoon of natural peanut butter and a half tablespoon of maple syrup ... and maybe a tablespoon of roasted sunflower seeds.  Along with a cup of fat-free skyr yogurt and coffee it's a common breakfast in this house.


----------



## fancicoffee13

I like a 


Aunt Bea said:


> My favorite would be a toss-up between pancakes with real maple syrup and a side of HOT breakfast sausage or a slice of leftover pizza.
> 
> Breakfast can be almost anything for me.
> 
> Some days it is leftovers other times it's a toasted English muffin with a microwaved egg, a bowl of cereal with almond milk, etc...
> 
> I do try to work in at least one vegetable with my breakfast today it was a couple of small chunks of sweet potato other times it could be broccoli or mushrooms scrambled with an egg, a glass of tomato juice, etc...


sausage, egg, cheese biscuit, or my favorite refrigerator overnight oatmeal, or just egg and fruit with a cup of coffee.  Coffee always is a must.


----------



## fancicoffee13

I t


Aunt Marg said:


> We don't have a particular breakfast that can be classified as our favourite, but the breakfast menu in our house is extensive.
> 
> - Toasted bacon, tomato, and aged cheddar cheese sandwiches
> - Bacon & eggs
> - Hashbrowns & sausages
> - Denny's Restaurant style Moons-over-my-hamy
> - French Toast
> - Pancakes
> - Waffles
> - Egg Omelettes
> - Tasted Denver sandwiches
> - Toasted egg sandwiches with jalapeno and cheddar
> - Yogurt and fruit
> - Hot cereals (oatmeal, Cream of Wheat, Sunny Boy, Red River)
> 
> Problem is our appetites aren't what they used to be, and a good number of days we just enjoy a few cups of coffee with a couple slices of toast.


I try to have protein, carb, fruit and dairy of some sort in the morning.  Sometimes it is just protein and carbs, or just dairy and fruit.  And coffee.


----------



## hawkdon

Sausage and eggs, bacon and eggs, homemade sausage gravey
on biscuits, sometimes raisin bran crunch......


----------



## fancicoffee13

I swit


Don M. said:


> I've kind of developed a "3-some" with regard to breakfast.  One morning its a big bowl of raisin bran/with a strip of bacon, then the next day 2 eggs/with bacon, then the 3rd day a waffle with a strip of bacon....I do like bacon.


I switch off and on different breakfasts also.  Mostly healthy stuff though, or I gain weight.


----------



## StarSong

I had old fashioned oatmeal with raisins, blackberries and grapes stirred in.  Yum!


----------



## hollydolly

*1/2 a ripe banana today*


----------



## Aunt Marg

fancicoffee13 said:


> I t
> 
> I try to have protein, carb, fruit and dairy of some sort in the morning.  Sometimes it is just protein and carbs, or just dairy and fruit.  And coffee.


Every now and then for a change, I'll have some yogurt with fruit, and do I ever enjoy it.


----------



## fancicoffee13

StarSong said:


> I had old fashioned oatmeal with raisins, blackberries and grapes stirred in.  Yum!


I love the overnight oats and I can eat them cold or hot.  I mix it up and put some in 4 small mason jars.  Enough to just get it out, warm it up while I pour the coffee and the morning is on.


----------



## StarSong

This morning I had the last of the vegetable soup I'd made a few days ago.  Added more veggies and broth plus punched it up with tortellini and tofu to turn it into a heartier meal.


----------



## debodun

Typically - fruit, cereal or toast, yogurt.


----------



## needshave

I have old fashioned oats, soaked in water overnight and cooked that morning. I have the oaks with Blackberries/black raspberries.Or, a cereal known as gape nuts with wild cherries. No Dairy in either.


----------



## Devi

We ate hot oatmeal with nuts, raisins and cinnamon mixed in ... and milk on top. Yummy!


----------



## Kadee

Depends on the weather this morning I had a blueberry /half a frozen banana and a spoon of plain yoghurt / spoon of chia seeds smoothie  . I love my very old NutriBullet that’s great for munching up seeds / as well as the frozen banana / blueberries to make it nice and thick

I never eat toast as I try to stay clear of to many carbs ,some mornings I’ll have Just right a high protein cereal with sliced banana or what other preserved of fresh fruit I have.

I like oats but I don’t like them uncooked/ cold from the fridge


----------



## fancicoffee13

StarSong said:


> This morning I had the last of the vegetable soup I'd made a few days ago.  Added more veggies and broth plus punched it up with tortellini and tofu to turn it into a heartier meal.


I have gone off my diet and am enjoying a Jimmy Dean cheese, egg, and sausage biscuit for 8 meals then I will go back to the overnight healthy oatmeal jars.  I like to warm them up in the morning and they are delish!!!!


----------



## StarSong

Kadee46 said:


> I like oats but I don’t like them uncooked/ cold from the fridge


Same here.


----------



## Treacle

fancicoffee13 said:


> I have gone off my diet and am enjoying a Jimmy Dean cheese, egg, and sausage biscuit for 8 meals then I will go back to the overnight healthy oatmeal jars.  I like to warm them up in the morning and they are delish!!!!


Could you enlighten this ignorant Swindonian -  what is Jimmy Dean Cheese and sausage biscuit? and @StarSong vegetable soup in the morning- that would be a challenge for me


----------



## StarSong

I had breakfast soup again this morning, but a whole different type.  

I boil low-sodium miso paste and some spicy red pepper seasoning paste with half a package of ramen for three minutes.  Add green onion, zucchini, bok choy, baby napa cabbage, shredded green & purple cabbage, snap peas, a handful of spinach and baby kale power greens, boil for two more minutes, add some soft tofu and cook one more minute.  That's it! 
So good!


----------



## Treacle

StarSong said:


> I had breakfast soup again this morning, but a whole different type.
> 
> I boil low-sodium miso paste and some spicy red pepper seasoning paste with half a package of ramen for three minutes.  Add green onion, zucchini, bok choy, baby napa cabbage, shredded green & purple cabbage, snap peas, a handful of spinach and baby kale power greens, boil for two more minutes, add some soft tofu and cook one more minute.  That's it!
> So good!


Love the recipe @StarSong - will use 'cos like all the ingredients- but don't think I could handle it for breakfast. We're all made different


----------



## StarSong

Treacle said:


> Could you enlighten this ignorant Swindonian -  what is Jimmy Dean Cheese and sausage biscuit? and @StarSong vegetable soup in the morning- that would be a challenge for me


Treacle, I should probably mention that I get up around 5:00 am most mornings, drink several cups of coffee while visiting SF and other sites, then eat breakfast around 9:00 am. 

I eat somewhat unconventionally. My salads nearly always have fruit, olives, tofu, beans and other good stuff in them, ditto my stir fries. Oatmeal is loaded with fruit - and my own serving starts with 3/4 cup of rolled oats and 1-1/2 cups of water. All of these are breakfast meals for me. It's by far my biggest meal of the day.

For lunch I might have very thinly spread PB or hummus and kalamata olives on a few rice cakes or crackers.  Dinner is usually some mixed nuts or pistachios and a very small bowl of applesauce with a couple of tablespoons of vegan ice cream.


----------



## needshave

I'm doing some work on my mother in  laws house, arrived yesterday and stayed the night. This morning she served Pepper Jelly. I had never heard of such a thing. But it was delish! It is made from peppers out of the garden, has a slight amount of heat to it, but very good. I hope to be awarded a jar of this goodness before I go home!


----------



## MFP

I usually have coffee and buttered toast.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> *Today I had a Dutch Pancake filled with Mozzarella and cheddar cheese... and water melon ( separate)  *


Is that like a Dutch Baby?


----------



## RadishRose

Treacle said:


> vegetable soup in the morning- that would be a challenge for me


Please, may I ask why?


----------



## Treacle

RadishRose said:


> Please, may  I ask why?
> [/QUOT I regard soup as  a 'dinner or lunch thing' but it might be that my taste buds in the morning  are  for  eggs
> /bacon/sausage or avocado and/ or conditioning- my grandmother would see this as lunch/dinner never breakfast. But interesting 'cos have done smoothies with spinach and have no problem. Could it simply be the conditioning of what we are used to? My diet has changed over the years. Just a thought


----------



## RadishRose

Treacle said:


> @Treacle, spinach smoothie confirms it! You're FREE!
> 
> Free to eat anything you want, anytime you want. (within your health needs of course).


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Is that like a Dutch Baby?


Dutch Baby ?


----------



## fancicoffee13

Treacle said:


> Could you enlighten this ignorant Swindonian -  what is Jimmy Dean Cheese and sausage biscuit? and @StarSong vegetable soup in the morning- that would be a challenge for me


It is a biscuit with sausage, egg, and cheese.  A Jimmy Dean product I bought at Wal Mart with 8 biscuits in the box for about $8.  You can buy a cheaper brand for less and get the same, just about.  Never heard of them?


----------



## fancicoffee13

hollydolly said:


> Dutch Baby ?


Jimmy Dean was a famous singer, he also put out a brand of biscuits with egg, sausage and cheese in between and they are each singularly wrapped and sold in a box, ready for the microwave.


----------



## Treacle

@fancicoffee13 - no never heard of them as a  biscuit. Will lookup to see if they are available here - don't think it's my 'stuff' but really would like to know what it is.


----------



## fancicoffee13

StarSong said:


> Same here.


I put oats, yogurt, cinnamon, fruit, all together in a bowl, mix, then separate into 4, jars about 4 oz each.  Put the lid on and put them in the refrigerator.  After they sit overnight, the oats have soaked up the liquid from the fruit and yogurt, just warm up and they taste like cooked oatmeal with cream and fruit and whatever else you want to add-like nuts, etc.


----------



## Treacle

fancicoffee13 said:


> Jimmy Dean was a famous singer, he also put out a brand of biscuits with egg, sausage and cheese in between and they are each singularly wrapped and sold in a box, ready for the microwave.


thanks @fancicoffee13 . Think I sent my tread to early but thanks for the info - to me that's interesting.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Treacle said:


> @fancicoffee13 - no never heard of them as a  biscuit. Will lookup to see if they are available here - don't think it's my 'stuff' but really would like to know what it is.


Just make some biscuits, put a sausage patty in the biscuit with an egg and then add a square of cheese.  Delish.


----------



## RadishRose

In the US , we call your biscuits, cookies.

Our biscuits are just like soft bread, and little.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Treacle said:


> thanks @fancicoffee13 . Think I sent my tread to early but thanks for the info - to me that's interesting.


Oh, yes. Our biscuits are round like small miniature loaf of bread.  I don't know what your biscuits are like, Radish Rose says that you call them cookies.  Ours are puffed up like bread, but a little different and we like lots of butter-anyway I do, in the mix and brushed on top!  I love my butter!


----------



## hollydolly

fancicoffee13 said:


> Jimmy Dean was a famous singer, he also put out a brand of biscuits with egg, sausage and cheese in between and they are each singularly wrapped and sold in a box, ready for the microwave.


thanks @fancicoffee13 < we didn't ever get Jimmy Dean sausages here.. I only know him as an American country singer


----------



## RadishRose

@hollydolly

https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/6648-dutch-baby

Dutch baby pancake
A Dutch baby pancake, sometimes called a German pancake, a Bismarck, or a Dutch puff, is a large American popover. A Dutch baby is similar to a large Yorkshire pudding.Wikipedia
Alternative names:German pancake, Bismarck, Dutch puff
Typeopover
Place of origin:United States


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> In the US , we call your biscuits, cookies.
> 
> Our biscuits are just like soft bread, and little.


I think your biscuits are more like our scones.. but savoury and not sweet like ours. Here biscuits are what you call cookies...

British scones... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Biscuits


----------



## RadishRose

Exactly right, @hollydolly


----------



## RiverM55

I usually have 2 scrambled eggs a couple of those Jimmy Dean sausages hash browns and pancakes at the local IHOP


----------



## RadishRose

Dutch Baby


----------



## RiverM55

This here is what I know a scone to look like.


----------



## RiverM55

RadishRose said:


> Dutch Baby


I don't know what that is ma'am but it sure looks tasty.


----------



## StarSong

fancicoffee13 said:


> I put oats, yogurt, cinnamon, fruit, all together in a bowl, mix, then separate into 4, jars about 4 oz each.  Put the lid on and put them in the refrigerator.  After they sit overnight, the oats have soaked up the liquid from the fruit and yogurt, just warm up and they taste like cooked oatmeal with cream and fruit and whatever else you want to add-like nuts, etc.


I don't mind the five minutes it takes to cook oatmeal, which I make with water (rarely eat dairy).  I don't generally plan meals ahead anymore.  

DH & I keep lots of ingredients on hand so we can make spur of the moment food decisions based on what we feel like eating right then and there.


----------



## hollydolly

That looks delicious,  @RadishRose ..but no the Dutch pancake  here, is pretty much like a regular pancake


----------



## StarSong

Good American biscuits are flaky rather than dense.  They're not particularly savory, but are definitely not sweet.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Good American biscuits are flaky rather than dense.  They're not particularly savory, but are definitely not sweet.


yep I understand that, but it's the nearest equivalent


----------



## hollydolly

RiverM55 said:


> This here is what I know a scone to look like. View attachment 129900


Yes scones can have fruit in them and do..but not with juice like in the picture. The fruit is almost always raisins or currents..although if you're making them at home you can choose to put anything in them you wish.. but traditional fruit scones have only the currants or raisins.. . The average scone though is made without fruit..  and when sliced open is spread with Jam (jelly) and cream


----------



## RiverM55

hollydolly said:


> Yes scones can have fruit in them and do..but not with juice like in the picture. The fruit is almost always raisins or currents..although if you're making them at home you can choose to put anything in them you wish.. but traditional fruit scones have only the currants or raisins.. . The average scone though is made without fruit..  and when sliced open is spread with Jam (jelly) and cream


I like jelly.


----------



## hollydolly

talking of Jam V jelly.. as above..


----------



## RadishRose

The only place I know to get fresh baked scones is at Whole Foods and better get there early cuz they go fast! They sell all kinds, even choc chip.

I just like the currant scones and once I had a currant plus orange zest. Fabulous. I am a fan!


----------



## StarSong

Jam and jelly are entirely different.  Jelly is actually jelled, where as jam is much more like what is pictured on the right of your image above.  

Little kids tend to like jelly because of the lack of "stuff" in it.  Adults usually prefer jam.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Jam and jelly are entirely different.  Jelly is actually jelled, where as jam is much more like what is pictured on the right of your image above.
> 
> Little kids tend to like jelly because of the lack of "stuff" in it.  Adults usually prefer jam.


jam with or without pith or fruit in it basically cheap jam or expensive jam) is all classed as Jam here.. except if we buy the french version in which case it becomes Conserve


----------



## RadishRose

Re jam vs jelly. My family always bought jam. I'd have to say it's just as popular, but jelly is less expensive.

People do like peanut butter with either jam or jelly, but not me.

I love British orange marmalade!


----------



## StarSong

I sometimes spoon some jam into oatmeal, but don't often eat it otherwise.  Hubby always pairs peanut butter with jam.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes..like the jam/jelly thing...marmalade can be cheap with no bits in it and very smooth and full of sugar... or better quality with pith, peel etc in it and not so sweet ... and also sugarless...and  orange  or lemon or lime flavoured..

I hate peanut butter ...we keep a jar in the fridge to catch mice when we get them in the garden shed


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I sometimes spoon some jam into oatmeal, but don't often eat it otherwise.  Hubby always pairs peanut butter with jam.


we always got a spoonful of jam into our porridge when we were kids . I still eat porridge but no jam


----------



## hollydolly

Just taken a photo of the jam/conserve  in my cupboard


----------



## Tish

Porridge all the way for me.


----------



## RadishRose

In the UK, what exactly IS "porridge?  I'm guessing it;s what we in the US call "oatmeal" but per Wikipedia:

_Porridge is a food commonly eaten as a breakfast cereal dish, made by boiling *ground, crushed or chopped starchy plants—typically grain*—in water or milk. It is often cooked or served with added flavorings such as sugar, honey, fruit or syrup to make a sweet cereal, or it can be mixed with spices, meat or vegetables to make a savoury dish.__Wikipedia_

So, is it oats, something else, or a combination of things? I never really knew.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> In the UK, what exactly IS "porridge?  I'm guessing it;s what we in the US call "oatmeal" but per Wikipedia:
> 
> _Porridge is a food commonly eaten as a breakfast cereal dish, made by boiling *ground, crushed or chopped starchy plants—typically grain*—in water or milk. It is often cooked or served with added flavorings such as sugar, honey, fruit or syrup to make a sweet cereal, or it can be mixed with spices, meat or vegetables to make a savoury dish.__Wikipedia_
> 
> So, is it oats, something else, or a combination of things? I never really knew.


It's Oats... Porridge Oats


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> It's Oats... Porridge Oats


Thanks @hollydolly . I've seen this brand in the supermarket. I remembered the guy but not the label, LOL


----------



## RadishRose

GeorgiaXplant said:


> My favorite meal to eat out is breakfast, and my favorite place to eat breakfast used to be Cracker Barrel restaurants. For those of you not in the US, Cracker Barrel is a kind of down home, old-timey sort of place that serves mostly good old fashioned farm food and plenty of it. Or at least they did before the lockdown. I haven't been there in months and months.
> 
> The only thing that distressed me about their breakfast, and I guess it'll never change, is that my all-time favorite breakfast food is fried mush, and Cracker Barrel doesn't serve it. Yup. With syrup. And I'll take some link sausages and orange juice, too.
> 
> AFAIK, no restaurant anywhere serves fried mush, not even in the South. They're missing a bet!
> 
> If I can't have fried mush, I'll take huevos rancheros, link sausages, biscuits and gravy, hashbrowns and don't forget the orange juice.


That's cuz fried mush is called "polenta" now, LOL!

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/21006/fried-cornmeal-mush/


----------



## hollydolly

@RadishRose , I was raised on Scotts porridge oats as a child... but  now as an adult I prefer to buy Organic


----------



## RadishRose

Oris Borloff said:


> For the past few years it's plain steel cut oats with some ground flax, an apple, and some of whatever fruit we happened to have, berries, orange,  melon, etc. Every once in a while when available it may be a mix of steel cut and whole oat groats.  By the time breakfast rolls around I've already had my limit of coffee...heavy sigh, limit on coffee...
> 
> I seem to be someone that can eat the same thing pretty much everyday and not only enjoy it, but look forward to it.  Since April lunch has begun to follow the same pattern too. We've been having the same entree pretty much every day because I came up with something that we both really like.  Does this mean I'm truly getting old and set in my ways?


I don't think you're sticking to the same things to eat most days has anything to do with age. You like what you like. At least you're not forced by blind habit.

If you tire of it, you'll come up with something new. Bon appetite!


----------



## win231

hollydolly said:


> Yes..like the jam/jelly thing...marmalade can be cheap with no bits in it and very smooth and full of sugar... or better quality with pith, peel etc in it and not so sweet ... and also sugarless...and  orange  or lemon or lime flavoured..
> 
> I hate peanut butter ...we keep a jar in the fridge to catch mice when we get them in the garden shed


Your mouse traps would work better with prune or banana for bait.  All rodents have a sweet tooth.  I put peanut butter on a rat trap years ago when I had a big rat that visited the kitchen.  It didn't work.  But after I read about rodents' craving for sweets, I put a piece of banana on the tray & a few seconds later, while I was walking out of the kitchen, SNAP.


----------



## Ruthanne

I am liable to eat nearly anything for breakfast including cold pizza.  I have salads for breakfast at times, too.


----------



## RadishRose

Ruthanne said:


> I am liable to eat nearly anything for breakfast including cold pizza.  I have salads for breakfast at times, too.


*Especially* cold pizza!


----------



## Marie5656

*Very little usually. Today I did have a bowl of cereal. I like having toast or bagels, but had to get rid of the old toaster when I moved. I have not bought a new one yet.  That will be down the road.
I do like eggs, but do not usually like making them in the morning, so often will have some for lunch.*


----------



## gamboolman

Since we were sent home from working in Africa back to Texas in April of this year, I usually eat a homemade Tamale we get from local ladies who make them out here in far West Texas.

For the previous 8 years in Nigeria, I ate Beans & Rice almost every morning at least 5 days per week.  On weekends ms gamboolgal would cook up some eggs and toast and sometimes with Ham (from Europe or USA) from the Camp Cafe.

We could not eat the local meat and/or the Bush Meat - Open Air Markets and what we could get at stores that was packaged was not too good.

We could get Rice in Nigeria that we would wash thoroughly to get all the bugs out.  We usually got the Royal Stallion in big ~ 15 lb sacks.

We would bring over and have sent over in our Annual Shipment Camelia and Blue Runner Beans in the 1 lb packs by the dozens - I favored Reds, Pintos, and Lima's.

We learned to adapt and make do....

Once we get retired come 1-Jan-21, I imagine I will go back making Oatmeal and/or Cream of Wheat early in the mornings.  ms gamboolgal likes the way I make it....ha

Lifes A Dance and You Learn As You Go...

gamboolman....


----------



## hollydolly

win231 said:


> Your mouse traps would work better with prune or banana for bait.  All rodents have a sweet tooth.  I put peanut butter on a rat trap years ago when I had a big rat that visited the kitchen.  It didn't work.  But after I read about rodents' craving for sweets, I put a piece of banana on the tray & a few seconds later, while I was walking out of the kitchen, SNAP.


the peanut butter with a tiny piece of chocolate works every single time


----------



## Chet

I rotate with fried eggs, frosted shredded wheat cereal, and granola bars with coffee, coffee and more coffee.


----------



## StarSong

With the exclusion of fruit, I don't eat sweets or simple carbs for breakfast because they make my body feel weird and slightly unwell.  The curse of age.


----------



## katlupe

Usually eggs and bacon or sausage. No toast or potatoes. Maybe cheese, salsa, onions, peppers or mushrooms, (one of them or all of them) depending on if I make an omelet. Sometimes cream cheese or sour cream included.


----------



## katlupe

tag said:


> I’ve tried oatmeal many different ways. It‘s okay but not something I look forward to. I’ve tried:
> honey and pumpkin pie spice
> honey and cinnamon
> chopped nuts
> fruit like blueberries, peaches or my favorite baked apples
> a drizzle of olive oil and chopped sausage
> 
> what have you tried?


I do not eat it anymore, but I used to add cinnamon and real maple syrup to it and cook it in almond milk instead of water.


----------



## hollydolly

*This morning I had wholemeal toast & Blue Brie *


----------



## debodun

Today (Oct 25th), bowl of muesli and a banana.


----------



## charry

This morning I had one crumpet, with thick Anchor butter,
But most day I just have a banana .....


----------



## katlupe

Today, breakfast was at noon. I had breakfast sausage, cooked as ground not patties or links, which I put 2 fried eggs on top. On the side a fresh locally grown tomato with mayonnaise.


----------



## RadishRose

I broke my fast just after noon as well. Chicken sandwich and coffee.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> I broke my fast just after noon as well. Chicken sandwich and coffee.


I almost didn't recognize you! lol


----------



## fancicoffee13

I eat non fat yogurt, and have coffee with sugar free flavoring.  Sometimes, easy over egg and fruit with coffee, then there is the refrigerator oatmeal.  Love the last one!


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> I broke my fast just after noon as well


Glad the only thing you broke was your fast, Rose!


----------



## chic

I still have a bowl of fruit and have done for years. Berries mostly and whatever other fruit is in season. And some banana. In winter I have a cup of herbal tea with this. In warm weather I have some kind of fruit juice.  I love my breakfast.


----------



## StarSong

I had a delicious fruit, veggie, tofu and oat stir fry.


----------



## Robert59

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> I never ate breakfast until I became diabetic, at which point my doc and dietician said I had to, but I also have to keep it to 40 carbs. I spent a lot of time researching and looking at labels in the store, and have come up with several things.
> 
> First off, eggs are free. I will eat a hard boiled egg now and again, but they're heavy.
> 
> Bagels are way out due to carbs, but bagel thins are only about 22 grams of carbs. Add some peanut butter or Neufchatel cheese and I'm well under 40 carbs. Substitute some of the English Muffin varieties, same thing.
> 
> One of my favorites is an 'everything' bagel thin, a slice of smoked provolone, a schmear of Neufchatel, and a tablespoon of my homemade tomato jam.
> 
> One Eggo waffle, a turkey sausage patty, and a scrambled egg on a weekend, with a glass of no sugar added 5 calorie juice. Sugar free syrup, of course.
> 
> A homemade Egg McMuffin (or biscuit) with bacon or sausage.
> 
> There is a company called Aunt Millie's bakery that makes a low calorie bread, and it's good. Most stores around me sell it, not sure if they're nationwide. Instead of 17 grams a carbs per slice, it's 14 grams of net carbs for two slices. So, a bacon or sausage sandwich once in a while, or just peanut butter on toast. Or, toast and an over easy egg.
> 
> And of course, oatmeal. Plain oatmeal (as previously noted) is boring. But plain oatmeal with cinnamon and a non sugar sweetener is pretty decent. There are a couple of the flavored instants I can eat, one is apple/raisin/walnut. I always add ground flaxseed to help with cholesterol, and it adds a nutty flavor.
> 
> One of my desk drawers has been relegated to pantry. I keep a jar of peanut butter, English muffins or bagel thins, and a couple of different oatmeal types. I usually eat breakfast at work. I also have some soups and other canned goods for lunch if needed, but that's a different thread!
> 
> Note that all of these choices are well below 40 grams of carbs, most aren't over 30, and some are below 20. This morning I had a slice of toast and peanut butter for a total of 15 grams of carbs. I could've doubled that and still been at 30, but I'm watching my figure!


I'm a Diabetic also. Doctor says we can't eat anything that is white.


----------



## Pappy

Today we went to Denny’s after blood work. Scrambled eggs, sausage, French toast and coffee.


----------



## win231

Pappy said:


> Today we went to Denny’s after blood work. Scrambled eggs, sausage, French toast and coffee.


Good thing you went to Denny's _after _blood work.
I once had the same Denny's breakfast _before _blood work.  The doctor phoned me & asked_, "Do you eat at Denny's?

 _


----------



## Meanderer

Aunt Marg said:


> We don't have a particular breakfast that can be classified as our favourite, but the breakfast menu in our house is extensive.
> 
> - Toasted bacon, tomato, and aged cheddar cheese sandwiches
> - Bacon & eggs
> - Hashbrowns & sausages
> - Denny's Restaurant style Moons-over-my-hamy
> - French Toast
> - Pancakes
> - Waffles
> - Egg Omelettes
> - Tasted Denver sandwiches
> - Toasted egg sandwiches with jalapeno and cheddar
> - Yogurt and fruit
> - Hot cereals (oatmeal, Cream of Wheat, Sunny Boy, Red River)
> 
> Problem is our appetites aren't what they used to be, and a good number of days we just enjoy a few cups of coffee with a couple slices of toast.


"Moons-over-my-hamy".....HAHA!


----------



## Meanderer

The "What do you eat for breakfast?" Thread.........


----------



## Meanderer

A few of you may remember "The Breakfast Club" on the radio with Don Mcneill.....mebbe not.


----------



## Pappy

Meanderer said:


> A few of you may remember "The Breakfast Club" on the radio with Don Mcneill.....mebbe not.


Sure do../.Grandma listened to it every morning. And, Arthur Godfrey.


----------



## Jennina

I do intermittent fasting so black coffee, no sugar.  But I would love to have humongous pancakes and crispy bacon and eggs and .... Everything everyone wrote and will write on this thread.


----------



## moviequeen1

I had 2 Leggo waffles with a bit of maple syrup,small glass of orange juice


----------



## Pappy

This morning I had 5 ready to heat sausages and jam them between two slices of bread. Makes a filling meal. Coffee and a cup of pills..


----------



## Tish

Marmalade Toast


----------



## RadishRose

Anything.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Anything.


I agree.  Time of day doesn't matter to me - I'll eat traditional breakfast foods for dinner, traditional dinner foods for breakfast, and sometimes eat snacks for a meal or a meal for a snack.


----------



## Tish

Porridge


----------



## win231

RadishRose said:


> I broke my fast just after noon as well. Chicken sandwich and coffee.


I fast often - every two hours.


----------



## SmoothSeas

Most mornings it's oatmeal, dressed in various ways, to keep it interesting.

But this morning I'm having sausage and gravy with biscuits.  Left overs from last night's breakfast for dinner.


----------



## StarSong

win231 said:


> I fast often - every two hours.


LOL Win!  I can go three!


----------



## StarSong

SmoothSeas said:


> Most mornings it's oatmeal, dressed in various ways, to keep it interesting.


I really, really love oatmeal.


----------



## helenbacque

I'm easily bored so I mix it up.


----------



## StarSong

This morning I made spring rolls for breakfast but was feeling lazy so I used lavash as wrappers instead of rice paper.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Amenan said:


> *Eggs Are Natures Superfood*
> Eggs natural superfood and hold a special place in my heart because of their taste and versatility. However, they have had a lot of myths spread about their nutritional value. To clarify, the truth is that whole eggs are a truly nutritious food that is good for you. Most importantly, they come in their own individual mother, nature pre-packed shell. Besides, inside that small shell are all the ingredients required to create a life. So, there is no way that could be bad for you if cooked properly.
> High in Protein​Most importantly, whole eggs are one of the best sources of high-quality protein. Also, they are cheap and plentiful. Subsequently, they provide your body with the whole package of amino acids required for building muscle mass and repairing tissues. Many nutrition experts recommend eating three whole eggs per day as part of a well-balanced diet. Eggs will complete your healthy diet with a variety of precious vitamins and minerals. Just look at what is in an egg:
> One whole egg is packed with:​
> *One Egg        * * 3 Eggs*
> Calories: 77                                                          231
> Protein: 6 grams.                                                  18gs
> Healthy fats:  5 grams.                                          15gs
> Vitamin A: 6% of the RDA.                                 18%
> Vitamin B2: 15% of the RDA.                              45%
> Vitamin B5: 7% of the RDA.                                21%
> Vitamin B12: 9% of the RDA.                              27%
> Folate: 5% of the RDA.                                        15%
> Phosphorus: 9% of the RDA.                               27%
> Selenium: 22% of the RDA.                                  66%
> Iron 5% of the RDA.                                            15%
> *They also contain: *
> Eggs have significant amounts of: Vitamin B6, Vitamin D, Vitamin E, Vitamin K, Calcium and Zinc
> Eggs are good for eyes​The egg yolks contain lutein, a type of carotenoid that helps prevent macular degeneration, which is a major cause of blindness. Subsequently, lutein can also be found in green leafy vegetables. However, research has shown that the body can absorb it much better from eggs. Also, yolks contain the antioxidant zeaxanthin, which protects your eyes from harmful ultraviolet radiation.
> Eggs can aid Bone Health​From around the 40s, we start Somatopause. Which gradually reduces human growth hormone(HGH) which affects bone density. So, Vitamin D is crucial for calcium absorption and maintaining bone health. Therefore, if you do not get enough of it, you might increase your risk of bone diseases. Vitamin D is present in very few foods. Researchers have proved many people are not getting enough of it regularly. So, perhaps you have difficulty getting out, or you cannot go out to soak up some sun. Eggs yolks can help deliver a decent amount of vitamin D.
> Eggs help reduce Iron Deficiency​Many people with mild iron deficiency experience vague symptoms of tiredness, headaches and irritability. Because iron is a carrier of oxygen in the blood and plays an important role in immunity, energy metabolism and many other functions in the body. The iron in egg yolk is in the form of gems iron, the most readily absorbable and usable form of iron in foods and more absorbable than iron in most supplements.
> Healthy Brain Function​The yolks are rich in the nutrient *choline*, which is an important nutrient for the proper functioning of the brain. Furthermore, it’s involved in memory, muscle movement, regulating heartbeat and other basic functions. Choline is also involved in many processes, such as cell structure and messaging. And fat transport and metabolism. DNA synthesis and nervous system maintenance.
> *Cholesterol no cause for worry*​
> Firstly, studies on eggs natures superfood have never found a connection between normal egg consumption and coronary artery disease. Secondly, cholesterol is a structural molecule that is an essential part of the cell membrane. Of every single cell in the human body. Furthermore, it is responsible for the production of testosterone, cortisol, and oestrogen. Besides, these are important for the normal functioning of the body. But, the body produces its own cholesterol in the liver. However, if we eat foods rich in cholesterol, the liver starts producing less of it. So, our levels of cholesterol never vary much.
> 
> *Preparing and eating eggs safely*
> It is a well-known fact that eggs can contain salmonella. Suppose they are not cooked properly. Therefore, you should never eat raw eggs or eggs that are runny. On the other hand, always ensure the yolk and the white are firm to ensure safety. There is absolutely no risk if eggs are prepared and cooked in this manner. As a result, eating undercooked eggs can cause food poisoning. To clarify, if an older person contracts food poisoning, then the symptoms of this are likely to be much worse than for a younger person.
> Consequently, they will experience a severe form of this illness, leading to dehydration complications. For example, dehydration is serious in any situation but is particularly dangerous for the elderly. Dehydration is a common and severe condition in older adults – it can even result in death. Furthermore, dehydration can cause many major health problems, including Kidney stones, Blood clot complications, and Passing out.
> *Finally*
> Eggs are a superfood and are particularly beneficial for older people, I eat three each morning, with wholemeal bread toasted. If you are alone cooking for one is often put off or skipped. But boiled eggs are simple quick and easy, filling and nutritious so get the egg habit, you know it makes sense. Eating with health in mind can save you a lot of future health problems. *Amenan.*


I still have fat free yogurt flavored or with fuit in it and coffee with sugar free flavoring in it.  That is it.


----------



## fancicoffee13

helenbacque said:


> I'm easily bored so I mix it up.


I also like to make the refrigerator oatmeal overnight.  Sometimes I heat it up, and sometimes I just eat it cold.  I love it!


----------



## Tish

Eggs on toast


----------



## GAlady

If I go to the Dining Room, eggs, grits, bacon/sausage.  Sometimes pancakes, biscuits or waffles.  Sleeping in, will eat yogurt and Belvita.


----------



## Ken N Tx

My choice most time..


----------



## Pappy

Today, biscuit, sausage and gravy. Jimmy Deans. A coffee and of course my delicious handful of meds.


----------



## StarSong

@ Amenan, thanks to Drs. Caldwell Esselstyn, Jr., Colin Campbell, John McDougall, Neal Barnard and other Whole Food Plant Based diet proponents, the health wonders of oatmeal are increasingly well known.  I eat rolled oats in one form or another nearly every day.


----------



## Keesha

Pancakes with black cherry  preserves


----------



## StarSong

Cereal with almond milk: 
Unsweetened shredded wheat with some grape nuts thrown in, topped with fresh strawberries plus some sliced apricots from my son's tree.


----------



## dobielvr

Turkey sandwich.
My breakfast was at 10;30 am


----------



## Pappy

A bagel with everything and a cup of coffee. A big glass of V-8 juice.


----------



## Marie5656

*I am not a traditional "breakfast food for breakfast" type of person. Plus, I tend to have my first meal later in the morning. I have had everything from leftovers, to toast, to whatever I feel like making*


----------



## Tish

Oatmeal


----------



## Pappy

Apples and cinnamon oatmeal, coffee.


----------



## hollydolly

I like porridge ( oats).. but not in the morning.  I don't eat breakfast as such.. I get something light about an hour or 2 after I get up..and it all depends on how I feel...

This morning I had smoked trout on toast!!


----------



## Paco Dennis

A Chef Salad...lettuce, spinach, celery, peppers, sliced cheese, salami, a hard boiled egg, and home made Ranch dressing.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Oatmeal is my go-to most mornings but I also like toasted slices of corn bread sometimes.


----------



## StarSong

Paco Dennis said:


> A Chef Salad...lettuce, spinach, celery, peppers, sliced cheese, salami, a hard boiled egg, and home made Ranch dressing.


That sounds so good- think I'll have a breakfast salad this morning!

Edited to add - just made a salad from mixed greens, tomato from my garden, seared tofu, half a chilled baked potato, some garbanzo beans, kalamata olives, quartered artichoke hearts, sliced strawberries, sliced apricots, and yuzu dressing. So refreshing!


----------



## Tish

Oatmeal with berries


----------



## cdestroyer

sometimes its cold chili or spaghetti


----------



## squatting dog

Don't need anything else.


----------



## sehr alt

tag said:


> I’m a bacon, eggs and hash browns type of guy. Well, that needs to change and I need to eat a healthier breakfast. Plain oatmeal is boring. This morning I had grits, smoked salmon and a sliced tomato. Yum that hit the spot.
> 
> What is your favorite breakfast?


I almost always eat a waffle, but it's too thin to be exicting.


----------



## sehr alt

Aunt Marg said:


> I love the sounds of that!
> 
> Going to try it!
> 
> Thanks, Keesha!


Aunt Marg says she's from the Great White North. That could be a lot of chilly places: Novaya Zemlya, Greenland, Siberia, Alaska, but they're all too chilly for me.


----------



## JonDouglas

Favorite breakfast:







Favorite place to eat breakfast






When I'm on the road, the favorite breakfast stop is the closest Cracker Barrel.  Love their hash brown casserole.


----------



## Aunt Marg

sehr alt said:


> Aunt Marg says she's from the Great White North. That could be a lot of chilly places: Novaya Zemlya, Greenland, Siberia, Alaska, but they're all too chilly for me.


LOL!

Thank you for the laugh, Sehr!  

I'm from Canada, you know the country I'm talking about? The country that's believed by many around the world to be under ice and snow year round!


----------



## fmdog44

Two small pancakes sausage sandwiches and three perfectly scrambled eggs.


----------



## Sunny

I'd love to have bacon and eggs every morning for breakfast, but even I'm not that crazy. So I eat a variety of breakfasts, none of them particularly exotic except maybe the matzoh brie. 

Other breakfasts I enjoy in varying degrees are plain scrambled eggs with a muffin, an omelet, sausage or ham and eggs, French toast, waffles with or without bacon, cereal and fruit, English muffins.  I always start out with fruit, usually grapefruit, but in the summer that's hard to find, so I substitute melon or berries. This morning I had delicious honeydew.

And coffee, of course.


----------



## Llynn

egg (poached in the microwave) on cracked wheat sourdough toast is the most frequent for me. It's easy, even I can cook it.  Sometimes, if I'm feeling wild and crazy, I fry the egg sunny side up.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Llynn said:


> egg (poached in the microwave) on cracked wheat sourdough toast is the most frequent for me. It's easy, even I can cook it.  Sometimes, if I'm feeling wild and crazy, I fry the egg sunny side up.


Tips on how you prepare your microwave egg would be appreciated.


----------



## Pappy

Aunt Bea said:


> Tips on how you prepare your microwave egg would be appreciated.


This is how I do it Aunt Bea.
Crack 1 egg into each cup of the egg poacher base. Pierce each egg yolk with a fork, ( I just poke each yolk with the tip of a sharp knife Once each). Add 1/2 tsp of water to each cup . (Add water to empty cup if only cooking 1 egg. 1 egg cooks for 30-45 sec, For 2 eggs cook for 45-60 seconds . Cooking time varied.


----------



## Pappy

Today I had cinnamon apple oatmeal, V-8 juice and coffee. Pills on the side.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Pappy said:


> This is how I do it Aunt Bea.
> Crack 1 egg into each cup of the egg poacher base. Pierce each egg yolk with a fork, ( I just poke each yolk with the tip of a sharp knife Once each). Add 1/2 tsp of water to each cup . (Add water to empty cup if only cooking 1 egg. 1 egg cooks for 30-45 sec, For 2 eggs cook for 45-60 seconds . Cooking time varied.


I like the idea of using just a little bit of water.  

The method I tried used 1/2 cup of water.

I'll give it a try.

Thanks,  Pappy!


----------



## rgp

This morning, two poached eggs on a toaster waffle.

 I try to mix it up as much as possible. 

Sometimes just a couple Nuti-Grain bars, with maybe some fruit on them ...... fancy version ...... with whipped cream.......yum,yum.


----------



## GAlady

This is my favorite when they serve it in our dining room.  Good ole biscuits & gravy, sausage and eggs.


----------



## horseless carriage

It's probably 60 years since I had this kind of breakfast, here in the UK we call it, The Full English: How I loved it, so much so that the picture conjures up an evocative reminisce. Do you know, sixty years and I can still remember that evocative aroma.

This is a bowl of porridge, it's been my breakfast for the last sixty years. I neither like nor dislike it, I eat it because my Doctor cousin explained about processed foods and the salt & sugar that's in them. If you look up sausages and bacon, their ingredients and manufacturer process, you might take up the porridge habit. Studies have championed porridge in maintaining general good health – it can lower blood pressure, control blood glucose levels, and lower BDL (bad cholesterol levels.) So I eat porridge and dream of, "Full English."


----------



## mike4lorie

Usually lasts nights leftovers...


----------



## StarSong

horseless carriage said:


> This is a bowl of porridge, it's been my breakfast for the last sixty years. I neither like nor dislike it, I eat it because my Doctor cousin explained about processed foods and the salt & sugar that's in them. If you look up sausages and bacon, their ingredients and manufacturer process, you might take up the porridge habit. Studies have championed porridge in maintaining general good health – it can lower blood pressure, control blood glucose levels, and lower BDL (bad cholesterol levels.) So I eat porridge and dream of, "Full English."


I eat oatmeal (porridge) every other morning and a veggie mix with some kind of starch on the off days.  

Rolled oats are a near magical health food, and very inexpensive, to boot. I doll mine up by cooking a diced apple in it and topping with cinnamon and other fruit or berries.


----------



## Macfan

My favorite is biscuits and gravy with fried eggs on top. Don't get them as much as I'd like but sure enjoy them when I do. After that is bacon, eggs, hash browns and toast. Then there's pancakes with fried eggs on top. Mostly it's whatever the wife decides I'm having, is what I have. In addition to the daily orange she cuts up for me and of course, milk and coffee. I think she's trying to keep me around a few more years, bless her heart   . Don...


----------



## StarSong

Macfan said:


> My favorite is biscuits and gravy with fried eggs on top. Don't get them as much as I'd like but sure enjoy them when I do. After that is bacon, eggs, hash browns and toast. Then there's pancakes with fried eggs on top.


My arteries insisted I stop reading your post once I got past biscuits and gravy, but I've never been good at following the rules.  Truth is though, I'm not even tempted by those kinds of foods anymore.


----------



## Colleen

I have 2 cups of coffee and 8 small Frosted Mini Wheat biscuits


----------



## Macfan

StarSong said:


> My arteries insisted I stop reading your post once I got past biscuits and gravy, but I've never been good at following the rules.  Truth is though, I'm not even tempted by those kinds of foods anymore.


I take cholesterol meds for that lol. StarSong, we only live once, as far as we know, so may as well enjoy the journey while we're here   . Don...


----------



## Tommy

StarSong said:


> Rolled oats are a near magical health food, and very inexpensive, to boot.


I agree that oatmeal is a very healthy breakfast food, but is there any reason to believe rolled oats are more healthful than steel cut?  That may well be the case, but I've never read anything to that affect.


----------



## StarSong

Tommy said:


> I agree that oatmeal is a very healthy breakfast food, but is there any reason to believe rolled oats are more healthful than steel cut?  That may well be the case, but I've never read anything to that affect.


I didn't mean to imply that.  I happen to prefer rolled to steel cut oats but believe they're equally healthful.


----------



## helenbacque

Needed  a treat today.  Made corn cakes and had with a smear of Musselmen's Apple Butter.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

brunch:

turkey bacon, lettuce, mayo on a half bagel
Gevalia coffee & Half + Half


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## fmdog44

Fresh spinach cooked down mixed with scrambled eggs and white cheese.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Cheese Omelet..


----------



## Nathan

Llynn said:


> egg (poached in the microwave) on cracked wheat sourdough toast is the most frequent for me. It's easy, even I can cook it.  Sometimes, if I'm feeling wild and crazy, I fry the egg sunny side up.


I love cracked wheat sourdough toasted & buttered, have 2 slices and put 2 sliced hard boiled eggs on them.  Coffee with hazelnut creamer.


----------



## oslooskar

I don't eat the same thing every morning for breakfast. This morning I sliced up a banana and a mango, and sprinkled half a cup of ground up pumpkin seeds over them. Yesterday I ate half a durian for breakfast.


----------



## feywon

About 5 days a week i eat either shredded wheat, Pumpkin-Flax seed or other granola type cereal.  In winter, i put the milk over them and heat for a few minutes in Microwave. Like that better than oatmeal.  In summer i'll have the granolas with more fruit and vanilla yogurt than cereal in it.  When we were having the week and a half of extra warm days in June this year it was really refreshing. But now we have T-storms daily and temps in 70's.  Once or twice a week i'll have a high protein breakfast, usually on days when i have a lot to do---cause if i eat protein first thing i go longer before hungry again. Eggs, sometimes a burrito with 'Sunny Side' egg on top of it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

My usual breakfasts are:
~Farina with cinammon, agave, Splenda and almond milk, which I had this morning. I may have farina once a week, sometimes with American cheese instead of the other ingredients.
~Cheerios every now and then. I used to eat them a couple of times a week but for purposes of lowering my blood sugar I cut back.
~Egg whites (in the carton) or regular eggs scrambled with either a piece of wheat toast *or* 1 waffle. I'll usually have green tea with that breakfast.
~One Golden cheese blintz with agave and green tea. Sometimes I'll have a half a turkey burger when I have the eggs and blintzes. The burger subs for sausage which has too many preservatives.
~I enjoy Oatmeal sometimes.


----------



## RadishRose

I never have a "usual" breakfast. Today, it was leftover pizza.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

I had my usual.......coffee and pills.
I don't usually eat until midday so that cup of coffee and pills holds me just fine.


----------



## hawkdon

Today I worked up the nerve to fix biscuits with sausage
gravy and boy it was so good....got enuff for tomorrow 
breakfast also....and didn't get dizzy till later this morning....


----------



## Pappy

You know those sausages, 10 to a package, that take 60 seconds to heat up. I nuke 5 of them and jam them between two slices of bread. Good, hot and filling. Washed down with a coffee.


----------



## JonDouglas

Most days, it is coffee (black), bowl of cereal (Honey Bunches of Oats) and sometimes a breakfast sandwich (sausage egg and cheese on muffin or croissant)


----------



## Cameron

Never a usual breakfast except for the coffee.  today: hash browns, filet of trout and an orange.   tomorrow will be a small steak, hash browns and another orange.


----------



## Pappy

This morning I tried one of those: Just crack an egg packages. Sickening to say the least. Don’t waste your money on these things folks.


----------



## JustBonee

Just  cup of coffee,   and a strawberry/cream cheese danish.


----------



## WheatenLover

My favorite breakfast is fried eggs, asparagus, and sliced tomatoes. I like to start eating veggies early in the day, and these are three of my favorite foods.

Sometimes I have leftovers, a sandwich, a large salad, or oatmeal.

I am fond of bacon and sausage, but don't eat either often. I love and will forever adore biscuits with milk gravy. Milk gravy is a Kentucky thing -- it's made of milk, bacon drippings, and flour. After I cook the bacon, I crumble it and add it to the gravy. I eat this about twice a year. Would prefer to eat it every day.

I like toasted (very brown, but not burned) English muffins and bagels. Unfortunately, I like them with lots of butter on them, so I usually talk myself out of that idea.


----------



## StarSong

Pappy said:


> This morning I tried one of those: Just crack an egg packages. Sickening to say the least. Don’t waste your money on these things folks.


A lot of convenience foods don't taste very good.  They cater to people who don't know how the real thing should taste - or how easy it is to prepare from scratch.


----------



## fatboy

ham,hash browns,and 3 eggs over easy.i tried the Eggslands best.not bad supposed to be healthier but more expensive.


----------



## senior chef

Robert59 said:


> I love bacon, eggs , _sausage_ and coffee.
> Here's my favorite place to eat,
> https://bravocafeandgrill.com/


Now that's my idea of a great place to have breakfast. I looked at their menu. Everything looks fantastic.


----------



## Aunt Bea

V8 with horseradish added and a bowl of bran flakes with almond milk.


----------



## caroln

I usually have a bagel and cream cheese or wheat chex with toast.  If I'm feeling fancy, crepes with strawberries.  Other faves include eggs over easy with bacon or sausage or a cheese and mushroom omlette.  And always a glass of V8.


----------



## fmdog44

My Mr. Coffee coffee pot went dead this past Monday then I remembered saving a small two cup maker I saved instead of throwing out. So it's coffee first then I decide what to eat. I enjoy eggs any style more than ever before. Not too big on cereal anymore.


----------



## fmdog44

Aunt Bea said:


> V8 with horseradish added and a bowl of bran flakes with almond milk.


As a life long V8 drinker and I have both in the fridge I will give that a try and already know I m going to like it.


----------



## feywon

It varies, depending on time of year and what's on my to do list. Protein on menu when have heavy chores on schedule. High fiber cereals other days. In summer granola/vanilla yogurt and berries hits the spot, any time of day.


----------



## dobielvr

This morning I had left over Lamb riblets from last night.  That was at about 10:45 this morning.
Now, I'm eating hamburger helper...havent had that in prob 5-10 yrs.

I eat what ever I feel like eating in the morning.  Sometimes it's sandwich, or cherrios w/almond milk, eggs and bacon.
Whatever sounds good.


----------



## Aunt Bea

German bologna and American cheese with bright yellow mustard rolled up in a low carb tortilla.


----------



## Shero

Today Ready made pancakes with maple syrup, fried egg and orange juice.


----------



## PamfromTx

I don't eat breakfast; am not a 'morning' breakfast person.  Now, if it's brunch ~ I'm in heaven.


----------



## feywon

When i was younger i often just had coffee--didn't eat till hungry and evening meal was largest while had family.  But i had gestational diabetes twice and the second time it lingered about 6 months. Tho i keep my Blood Sugar numbers under control with diet and activity, eating breakfast became a habit.  Since retiring lunch is more likely to be a substantial meal because daughter works the swing shift (2:30 - 9:30 pm). So especially in winter i make hearty meals for midday 3-4 days a week.  i often skip dinner, tho in summer i'll have smoothies or fruit in the evening.  Since i generally have small servings of lunch (unless i've been splitting firewood) my pattern is now reverse of when i was young--i often consume the largest quantity of food and breakfast and then less as day wears on.


----------



## StarSong

feywon said:


> I often consume the largest quantity of food and breakfast and then less as day wears on.


Same here.  Big breakfast, smaller lunch, very small dinner.


----------



## feywon

Oh and for months i've been drinking about 10 oz of Pineapple/Coconut juice a day between breakfast and lunch because it's tastier than prune juice but accomplishes same thing--keeps me more regular. If i eat more of something binding i either take a psyllium fiber tablet or drink more of the juice.


----------



## Liberty

Always  have only a bowl of fruit - mostly berries, for years.  Got into the habit in order to eat more fruits in place of  junk foods.


----------



## feywon

Liberty said:


> Always  have only a bowl of fruit - mostly berries, for years.  Got into the habit in order to eat more fruits in place of  junk foods.


They have natural sweetness and in summer are refreshing but when i'm going to be dealing with firewood i need protein!


----------



## Robert59

Eat eggs and sausage links and drink decaf coffee about everyday because of Diabetes.


----------



## fmdog44

fmdog44 said:


> As a life long V8 drinker and I have both in the fridge I will give that a try and already know I m going to like it.


I added 5 or 6 drops of lime juice to the V8 horseradish "Cocktail" magnificent!!


----------



## caroln

fmdog44 said:


> I added 5 or 6 drops of lime juice to the V8 horseradish "Cocktail" magnificent!!


A little vodka wouldn't hurt either.  A breakfast Bloody Mary!


----------



## drifter

I sometimes eat pancakes with bacon and sugar free syrup. I alternate bacon and eggs or ham and eggs or have a breakfast burrito.


----------



## Lara

@drifter...I can't even concentrate on this post
because that avatar of you as a little boy
is the cutest EVER! 
Now what was this thread about?


----------



## win231

drifter said:


> I sometimes eat pancakes with bacon and sugar free syrup. I alternate bacon and eggs or ham and eggs or have a breakfast burrito.


Well, it's certainly keeping you looking young.


----------



## katlupe

Today it will be poached eggs and bacon.


----------



## drifter

Lara said:


> @drifter...I can't even concentrate on this post
> because that avatar of you as a little boy
> is the cutest EVER!
> Now what was this thread about?


tank you.


----------



## oldman

Last year I started eating a bowl of plain oatmeal, banana and a mug or two of coffee. Still doing the same. My wife eats a bowl of fresh fruit and tea. She has done that for years.


----------



## Irwin

I only eat two meals a day: brunch and dinner, which is sometimes a typical breakfast meal, but more often, a sandwich. Tomorrow morning, I'll be making eggs and hash browns with Italian sausage, bell peppers, and onions. And maybe some naan bread to go with it.


----------

